# der / die Abscheu



## tatüta

[Sagt ihr der oder die Abscheu? Bitte Region mitangeben.]
Ich sage die Abscheu, analog zur Scheu (vermute ich); gerade stieß ich darauf, dass dies die seltenere Genusvariante ist, war mir nicht bewusst.
Nur in einer von drei Quellen wurde das abweichende Genus regional verortet und nirgends stand wer wo wie sagt. Daher werfe ich die Frage mal in die Runde.


----------



## ManniSmith

Nordost > bei uns ist das Wort weiblich, und ich habe das Wort noch nie in der männlichen Variante wahrgenommen - wobei anzumerken ist, dass "Abscheu" eher selten verwendet wird. Und wenn dann meist ohne bestimmten Artikel.
edit: Korrektur


----------



## Gernot Back

Bei mir heißt es nur _die Abscheu_, ich habe die angeblich häufigere maskuline Variante bis jetzt auch noch nie gehört. Geboren bin ich in Köln, zur Schule und Uni gegangen bei Frankfurt, Elternhaus kölsch, jetzt seit 25 Jahren wieder wohnhaft bei/in Köln.


----------



## Demiurg

Südwest > _die Abscheu._ Ich habe die maskuline Variante ab und zu schon in (älteren) Büchern gelesen und hielt sie für veraltet. Wobei korrekturen.de sie sogar als die häufigere Variante bezeichnet. 



Abscheuder, _selten_ die_Gen._ -[e]s _und_ -, _kein Plural_. Neben _der Abscheu_ ist die Form _die Abscheu_ (zu _die Scheu_) seltener. Die Genitivformen lauten entsprechend _des Abscheus / Abscheues_ oder _der Abscheu_.


Eine Analogie besteht hier vielleicht zu _der Ekel_.

Nachtrag: das DWDS bezeichnet die feminine Form als veraltet:



> *Abscheu, der oder die*
> 
> _Grammatik_ Substantiv (Maskulinum) · Genitiv Singular: *Abscheu(e)s* · wird nur im Singular verwendet
> _Nebenform_ veraltet *Abscheu* · Substantiv (Femininum) · Genitiv Singular: *Abscheu* · wird nur im Singular verwendet



Ich vermute, durch die seltene Verwendung hat sich ein Sprachwandel vollzogen, so dass das Genus heute in Analogie zu _die Scheu_ gewählt wird.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ich würde "die Abscheu" sagen. Schweiz.


----------



## Gernot Back

Wenn man auf Google-Books-Ngram-Viewer mit einer Wildcard für die flektierten Versionen von _groß_ nachschaut, ergibt sich in der Tat keine einzige Fundstelle für die feminine Variante: _mit groß_INF Abscheu_.


----------



## ManniSmith

Ohne "mit" sind jedoch eine Menge feminine Formen dabei.


----------



## Demiurg

Bei _ein/einen Abscheu_ (mask.) vs. _eine Abscheu (fem.)_ hat die maskuline Form in der Summe immer noch die Nase vorn.  Wobei die Verwendung von _Abscheu_ generell rückläufig ist.


----------



## tatüta

ManniSmith said:


> und ich habe das Wort noch nie in der männlichen Variante wahrgenommen





Gernot Back said:


> ich habe die angeblich häufigere maskuline Variante bis jetzt auch noch nie gehört


Ich auch nicht, bis ich es gestern in einem gar nicht alten Buch (Erscheinungsjahr 1998, Übersetzung) las, einen Tippfehler vermutete und googelte.


ManniSmith said:


> Und wenn dann meist ohne bestimmten Artikel


So habe ich es mir auch erklärt, bisher noch nicht darüber gestolpert zu sein.


Demiurg said:


> Wobei korrekturen.de sie sogar als die häufigere Variante bezeichnet.





Demiurg said:


> Nachtrag: das DWDS bezeichnet die feminine Form als veraltet:


Genau, ich bezog mich u.a. auf diese beiden Quellen, die sich ja auf unterschiedliche Weise beide zugunsten der mask. Form äußern.

An alle: schon interessant, dass bisher niemand hier die mask. Form aus dem alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch kennt und wir haben immerhin Südwesten (inkl. Schweiz), ein großes Gebiet mittlerer Westen und Nordosten, habe heute auch noch mal eine Freundin aus dem Südosten frequentiert. Ich selbst bin von vielen unterschiedlichen Regionalsprachen beeinflusst (westl. Südosten, mittlerer Westen, Nordwesten + drei ausgestorbene Dialekte aus den ehm. dt. Ostgebieten). Wäre jetzt noch interessant, was Nordwesten, mittlerer Osten und Österreich meinen.

Ach so, auch an alle: danke fürs Mitmachen!


----------



## JClaudeK

Bei mir heißt es auch die Abscheu (in Baden).
Die maskuline Form glaube ich schon gelesen zu haben.



Gernot Back said:


> Wenn man auf Google-Books-Ngram-Viewer mit einer Wildcard für die flektierten Versionen von _groß_ nachschaut, ergibt sich in der Tat keine einzige Fundstelle für die feminine Variante: _mit groß_INF Abscheu_.


Das Resultat für "mit großer Abscheu, mit großem Abscheu" sieht anders aus.

Und "trotz aller Abscheu, trotz allen Abscheus" ist noch aufschlussreicher.


----------



## ManniSmith

tatüta said:


> Ich auch nicht, bis ich es gestern in einem gar nicht alten Buch (Erscheinungsjahr 1998, Übersetzung) las, einen Tippfehler vermutete und googelte.


Das könnte die Ursache sein, wenn der Autor oder Lektor in ein Wörterbuch geschaut hat.


----------



## tatüta

ManniSmith said:


> Das könnte die Ursache sein, wenn der Autor oder Lektor in ein Wörterbuch geschaut hat.


Ich habe die Vermutung, dass die Übersetzerin Österreicherin ist, da es sich um ein Buch von Imre Kertesz handelt, der seinerseits hauptsächlich österreichische Autoren/Philosophen aus der K.u.K.-Zeit übersetzt hat und diese als wichtige Einflüsse angibt; ich gehe davon aus, dass sie tendenziell auch sein Ungarisch beeinflusst haben, es wäre also linguistisch eher ungeschickt z.B. einen Hamburger mit der Übersetzung zu beauftragen.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Abscheu. Dresden.


----------



## Frieder

Ich habe gerade überlegt, ob ich das Wort überhaupt schon einmal aktiv benutzt habe. Dann fiel mir die Phrase „ich habe/verspüre eine gewisse Abscheu gegen ...” ein: Voilà: weiblich .

Edit: aktuelle Region Ruhrgebiet, sprachlich aber auch Niedersachsen, Bayern und Rheinland.


----------



## anahiseri

die Abscheu. Ruhrgebiet.


----------



## anahiseri

im Wiktionary werden beide Genera (heißt das so?) angegeben, m. und f.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Und "trotz aller Abscheu, trotz allen Abscheus" ist noch aufschlussreicher.


Ngram Viewer enthält widersprüchliche Angaben:
Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Bei mir auch "die Abscheu"; Bayern, Baden-Württemberg.


----------



## Hutschi

Zur Geschichte:

Adelung schrieb in seinem Wörterbuch






[TD valign="top"]
"Grammatisch-Kritisches Wörterbuch der Hochdeutschen Mundart"​
[/TD]

zu Ende des 18. Jahrhunderts:

Quellenangabe:

Johann Christoph Adelung: Grammatisch-kritisches Wörterbuch der Hochdeutschen Mundart mit beständiger Vergleichung der übrigen Mundarten, besonders aber der oberdeutschen. Zweyte, vermehrte und verbesserte Ausgabe. Leipzig 1793-1801.

Wörterbuchnetz - Grammatisch-Kritisches Wörterbuch der Hochdeutschen Mundart



> Der Abscheu, des -es, plur. car. 1) Der höchste Grad der Abneigung der Empfindungen von einem Gegenstande. Einen Abscheu vor etwas haben, oder tragen, ist besser, als an etwas. Einem einen Abscheu vor etwas beybringen. Ich empfinde bey mir einen gewissen Abscheu vor diesem Gedanken, Dusch. 2) Figürlich, der Gegenstand des Abscheues. Diese Sache ist mir ein Abscheu. Er ist ein Abscheu in jedermans Augen. Es ist ein Abscheu von einem Menschen, Gell.
> Anm. In einigen Gegenden ist es im weiblichen Geschlechte üblich, die Abscheu. S. Adelung Scheu.



Damals war noch allgemein: "Der Abscheu".
Heute scheinen davon nur noch Relikte zu existieren und die weibliche Form hat sich fast völlig durchgesetzt.  Es gibt noch einige feste Wendungen mit männlicher Form, aber sehr viele im Forum verwenden es weiblich.

PS: Man kann die Entwicklung auch im Ngramm-Viewer (siehe vorhergehende Beiträge) gut sehen.


----------



## tatüta

Hutschi said:


> Heute scheinen davon nur noch Relikte zu existieren und die weibliche Form hat sich fast völlig durchgesetzt. Es gibt noch einige feste Wendungen mit männlicher Form, aber sehr viele im Forum verwenden es weiblich.


Interessant ist ja, das hier:


Demiurg said:


> Nachtrag: das DWDS bezeichnet die feminine Form als veraltet:


und dazu passend die Etymologie

"Abscheu m. f. ‘heftiger Widerwille, Abneigung, Unwille, Ekel’ (1. Hälfte 16. Jh.), gebildet zu ↗Scheu f. (s. d.) oder zu dem seit dem 15. Jh. bezeugten, im 19. Jh. durch verabscheuen verdrängten abscheuen ‘zurückscheuen, sich entsetzen, verabscheuen’. Zu vergleichen ist ferner das vom 15. bis 17. Jh. in gleichen Verwendungen wie Abscheu gebräuchliche Abscheuen n." DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache.

Das würde bedeuten, dass es von der Entstehungszeit bis ins 18. Jhdt. analog zu Scheu feminin war, dann nahm die maskuline Form überhand, im 20. Jhdt. kehrte man dann zum Femininum zurück. Oder?


----------



## Hutschi

Möglich wäre das.
Auch ein Zeichen von Sprachwandel.
Allerdings wird das Wort selbst seltener ... dann wird es weniger im Sprachgefühl liegen, was verwendet wird.


----------



## Hutschi

tatüta said:


> ...
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache.
> 
> Das würde bedeuten, dass es von der Entstehungszeit bis ins 18. Jhdt. analog zu Scheu feminin war, dann nahm die maskuline Form überhand, im 20. Jhdt. kehrte man dann zum Femininum zurück. Oder?



DWDS schreibt:

*Das mask. Genus bei Abscheu überwiegt von Anfang an*; daneben im 16./17. Jh. gebräuchliches fem. Genus fehlt vom 18. bis zum Ende des 19. Jhs., tritt aber in jüngerer Sprache unter dem Einfluß von Scheu f. wieder auf.

---
Interessant ist ja unsere "Forenstichprobe".


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Ngram Viewer enthält widersprüchliche Angaben:
> Google Books Ngram Viewer


Nicht wirklich widersprüchlich für mich.
"der Abscheu" kann ja auch die weibliche Dativ-/ Genitivform sein.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Genitiv der männlichen Form (des Abscheus) kommt recht häufig vor:

Google Books Ngram Viewer

In dieser Form kenne ich es auch. Ich muss also revidieren: Ich habe auch schon die männliche Form verwendet.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> "der Abscheu" kann ja auch die weibliche Dativ-/ Genitivform sein


Du hast recht. Ich hatte nicht daran gedacht.


----------



## JClaudeK

In den "*Korpusbelegen              **        DWDS-Kernkorpus 21 (2000–2010)*" halten sich die maskuline und die feminine Form (wenn sie als solche erkennbar sind) in etwa die Waage.


----------



## JClaudeK

In den (150 ersten) Korpusbelegen der                       *Berliner Zeitung (1994–2005)* dagegen überwiegt   die maskuline Form: 
maskulin:* 41*
feminin: *21*
(wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Und "trotz aller Abscheu, trotz allen Abscheus" ist noch aufschlussreicher.


Sicher?  Google Books Ngram Viewer

_Die_ Abscheu. Westfalen.


----------



## Hutschi

Google Books Ngram Viewer

trotz allem Abscheu, trotz allen Abscheus, trotz aller Abscheu

Es schwankt sehr in Abhängigkeit vom Jahr, relativ starker Sprachwandel zeigt sich im Korpus.
Wie es umgangssprachlich verwendet wird, darüber sagt es wenig.

Nur, dass heute im Korpus gerade die weibliche Form überwiegt, wie in unserem Forum.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> trotz allem Abscheu, trotz allen Abscheus, trotz aller Abscheu
> […]
> Nur, dass heute im Korpus gerade die weibliche Form überwiegt,


Nein, 0,0000000752% + 0,0000000483% > 0,0000001152%
(Das sind die aktuellsten Werte (2019).)


----------



## Hutschi

Stimmt.  Das war eine optische Täuschung. Statt Zahlen habe ich geschätzte Strecken addiert und den Koordinatenursprung zu wenig beachtet.


----------

